# So excited for Hamm!



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

After having a real crap week, I just cheered myself up lots...

I just booked tickets to go to Hamm! Really excited! :jump:

Just to be nosey..... who else on the forum is going, and how you getting there?


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

hey !!, yep ive had a crap week too so i know how your feeling!!!!! me and my partner are going again!!!! i simply cant wait!!, we always drive over to hamm, its much nicer and not that hard really,and its sort of like a m ini break, we go on friday by ferry from harwich leaving at 09.00 arrive at 16.30 in hook van holland port and drive2.5- 3 hours down to germany(hamm) we book a hotel in advance before we go and when we arrive at around 8.00 its time to get washed up and go for a nice meal out to chat about the next days potential finds!!! ,then we go to bed and wake up earlythe following day(sat) to que for the show at 7.00...after we can stay right to the end of the show...so as to get some bargains, and then back to the hotel to wash up and go out again for food and drinks..the
next day(sunday we drive back to the port at 2.30 and go home, the animals are fine providing you take the measures to care of course like spraying ect and the trip is much less rushed and pleasant!!! its amazing!!:notworthy:


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah I'll be going! I'm like a kid at Christmas, I've actually never been this excited before :lol2:


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Add me 
I am going on the coach and way over excited too!!!!
:2thumb:

Going for PDF's and maybe some inverts.


----------



## wallakenne (Nov 5, 2008)

Im going and bringing my famaly with me haha
im travelling to manchester to get the coach to hamm 
im so excited hehe


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

Me and mr BoaQueen are going to Manchester to get the coach aswell. I can't believe we have to wait 2 months though!

Not sure what I want to pick up, cresties, chams or a GTP maybe?? Just gonna save up and take as much dosh as I can and see what takes my fancy!


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Im praying that there are still seats left by thursday, payday! Checked and there are only 7 seats left, i hope i dont miss out, my partner and i really want to go!!!!!!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Pincers n Paws said:


> Im praying that there are still seats left by thursday, payday! Checked and there are only 7 seats left, i hope i dont miss out, my partner and i really want to go!!!!!!


book them now and pay them later, just in case, i am quite suprised how quick they have gone


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

BoaQueen said:


> Me and mr BoaQueen are going to Manchester to get the coach aswell. I can't believe we have to wait 2 months though!
> 
> 48 days actualy,,, not that i am counting:whistling2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

we are going :2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> 48 days actualy,,, not that i am counting:whistling2:


ooo nononono nobodies counting :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

tarantulabarn said:


> 48 days actualy,,, not that i am counting:whistling2:


No not that long is it???? It is gonna drag I betcha!



Pincers n Paws said:


> Im praying that there are still seats left by thursday, payday! Checked and there are only 7 seats left, i hope i dont miss out, my partner and i really want to go!!!!!!


Yes I was waiting till payday too! There were 9 seats left and I was worried so I booked friday and haven't had to pay yet. You have up to 7 days to pay I think.

Who else is going with CoachToTheShow?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

BoaQueen said:


> No not that long is it???? It is gonna drag I betcha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can pay on payday if you like just email us and tell us, theres no problem as long as we know


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Just checked only 7 seats left now


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

make that 5


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> make that 5


:lol2: one of them would be mine then :2thumb:

Reserved my place so see you all on the coach *MM*


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

I am quite looking foward to meeting some more forumites as well as looking forward to the actual show.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

BoaQueen said:


> I am quite looking foward to meeting some more forumites as well as looking forward to the actual show.


 
And likewise :2thumb: looking forward to a good show and a great trip : victory:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

who is on the manchester pick up then?


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> who is on the manchester pick up then?


Girlfriend and myself are going via Manchester pickup, gees its gunna be a long drive!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll be there, going in the car with a few other forumers and my husband, give us a shout and a wave if you see us!


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

I am really looking forward to meeting some of the guys and girls from this place too. I have not mixed with herp people an such since I was a teenager.
All the stuff I keep and have kept has seemed odd to my social circle lol

A question!

There is a two boxes per person limit on the coach return.
Can I get a clue as to what the dimensions of this is?

I am looking to bring back a few PDF and a pair of dwarf chameleons.
Will they fit? 

:flrtlllllllllleeeeeeaaaaaaasssssssseeeee


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

agreendream said:


> I am really looking forward to meeting some of the guys and girls from this place too. I have not mixed with herp people an such since I was a teenager.
> All the stuff I keep and have kept has seemed odd to my social circle lol
> 
> A question!
> ...


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

Wow only one seat left on the Manchester coach!!!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

BoaQueen said:


> Wow only one seat left on the Manchester coach!!!


Couldnt believe it myself, selling out this quick, might put another bus on if the demand is there


----------



## lizzyb (Jul 6, 2009)

*hey*

hey guys : victory:

pleased to say that ill be joining you all on the Hamm show in March, soooo excited this will be my first visit

got lots of planning to do as ill be driving over with my partner lucky for me he gets to drive the second half lol

anyone already have in mind what there after?

i have my wishlist already :2thumb: and i cant wait !!!!


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Its like the feeling you got at xmas as a kid!!

Going on the Manchester coach with my g/f.
Have an idea of what im after- 1.1 tangerine hondurans, also other king species, all depends on whats there and prices etc. G/f wants a brb, im sure there will be more that catches her eye!!

Not long to go now!!


----------



## lizzyb (Jul 6, 2009)

*hi*

yeah not long at all 

i have got to sort out a hotel near the place tonight when i get home, that should be fun lol :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

lizzyb said:


> yeah not long at all
> 
> i have got to sort out a hotel near the place tonight when i get home, that should be fun lol :2thumb:


The mercure is the best bet, only 10 mins away and a very nice hotel, be quick though as they do tend to sell out


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The mercure is quite nice but don't eat there - wickedly expensive! There's a Mcdonalds 2 mins walk away though, and a reasonable sized shopping center with a variety of restaurants and pubs. The rooms are okay, fairly spacious and I think good value if you book in advance - but there's no kettle, and I for one can't live without a cuppa after a long drive, so take a travel kettle with you if you need one! The bar's small and busy but it'll be packed full of reptile enthusiasts so good conversation and a lot of breeders stay there. It has a pool too 

There is a lift straight from the basement car park to the rooms which is useful for getting the animals direct to your rooms without dragging them through reception, and the best bet, the hotel is 100% reptile friendly and they understand that you're taking reptiles and you can be open about it, some hotels are a bit iffy on that.


----------



## lizzyb (Jul 6, 2009)

*hi*

thanks for the advice on the hotel

already booked up tho 

anyone know of any hotels near by?

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've heard of people staying in the Holiday Inn in Dortmund - Dortmund is a fairly big city about 30-40 minutes down the motorway, a bit further to go in the morning but not massively far.

It might also be worth giving the Mercure a ring as I know they have single rooms and triples/family rooms that aren't on the online reservation system and require phoning to book, so they may still have a room available even if showing sold out, the reception staff I've spoken to have always spoken English so always worth giving a call to double check.


----------



## lizzyb (Jul 6, 2009)

*hi*

thanks for that info ill look into that later :notworthy:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Probably been asked a 100 times but........

Is it better to take euros or are there ATM's at or near the show 

thanks in advance


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Probably been asked a 100 times but........
> 
> Is it better to take euros or are there ATM's at or near the show
> 
> thanks in advance


take euros with u , but when its the duty free stop its cheaper to pay with £££ :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> take euros with u , but when its the duty free stop its cheaper to pay with £££ :2thumb:


 
: victory:much appreciated than you : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There is an ATM about 5 mins drive away that I know of, maybe some closer I'm not sure, but you won't get a great exchange rate usually from an ATM and depending on the bank may get a fee whacked on top - same with paying by credit card at the show, some sellers, mostly businesses, can take credit card, but you'll almost certainly get a poor exchange rate + a fee, so best to shop around in advance for the best currency and convert it, but in an emergency you would be able to find an ATM fairly easily.


----------



## wallakenne (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for the advice 
where is usually the best place for euro exchange rates


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

wallakenne said:


> thanks for the advice
> where is usually the best place for euro exchange rates


Most travel agents also do exchange, and Travelex, Post Office & M&S. Smaller travel agents/independants you can sometimes haggle a bit on I've found if you're exchanging thousands anyway, I've gotten a bit of a better price, never hurts to ask.

Post office right now is 1.1097
M&S is 1.0980
Travelex is 1.11


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

This is gonna sound like a right numb nuts, plank of wood question - but do you actually need a passport to go to the show, or is it overlooked if you`re on the coach?!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You'll still need a passport to cross into Europe, I don't think Customs will overlook a coach full of people, immigration is quite tight right now


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

funky1 said:


> This is gonna sound like a right numb nuts, plank of wood question - but do you actually need a passport to go to the show, or is it overlooked if you`re on the coach?!


as said you'll need a passport hun and I'd advise sorting out an E111/EHIC too .......... and does this mean you is coming to Hamm next month as well : victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

yes you do need a passport and as mentioned an E111 card would be advisable, get the E111 form from the postoffice, these are free and help you if you fall ill while across the water


----------

